# baiting squirrels.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I know walnuts and pecans attract squirrels but they're not out yet. So what would make a good bait to attract squirrels within shooting range of a ground blind?

I'm going to set up my ground blind just inside the woods on the back of my place and shoot a few squirrels to eat on. But wondering what I could use to attract them.


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Corn, I can't keep them away from my deer feeder.
Rick


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rwur961615 said:


> Corn, I can't keep them away from my deer feeder.
> Rick


X2

big rockpile


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I have ground squirrels that feast on my chickens' feed. In fact, they like it so much they will enter a trap for the feed. I've caught as many as 6 at a setting in a squirrelinator!

Squirrelinator

It cost me about $65 plus tax, including the "tank", at a local feed store.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 10, 2012)

I read somewhere, maybe this forum, of someone using a contraption to catch squirrels in the city. It involves a 5 gallon bucket with a sizable pvc pipe out of the top. Securely attach the pvc to the lid and fill bucket with water. Place peanut butter at the very bottom of the pvc pipe but not in the water. Take a 2x4 and use it for a ramp to the top of the pipe. When the squirrel goes after the peanut butter, it'll fall in the pipe and drown.

Not tried this myself but sounds like it might work. Would have to firmly anchor the bucket so ***** or possums don't knock it over.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

All winter long I have problems with squirrels in my bird feeder(s) and eating the suet blocks I put out (not for them).
The people I know who do feed them - cause they're cute - use in the shell peanuts and dried corn on the cob.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Peanuts, corn, corn on the cob! 

I think I still have a few walnuts out under the front shade tree. The squirrels can't get to them cause of the little rat terrior I have running loose. It might help getting the bait set started. I thought maybe I would set down in my blind early in the morning and shoot a couple of squirrels or so, and then rebait the area before going back to the house. 

One problem I might have is field rats raiding the bait set. Last fall/eary winter I was trying to trap a few squirrels using a box trap and I kept catching field rats instead. So I might have a problem of them eating the bait up before the next morning before the squirrels get to them. But I'll have to give it a try at least.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wild Birds Unlimited: It's National Squirrel Appreciation Day! Are You Ready?

This will keep rats away and drop pthe squirrels all in the same place

A long screw or nail coming up through the board holds the corncob in place


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Bearfoot, that's awesome! I'll have to rig something similar to it. I haven't gone squirrel hunting yet. I've been floating the river and catching fish instead. Then using the fish heads to catch a bucket full of crawdads. Saving some crawdad tails to bait up some limblines for some big cats. Hopefully.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Oiled sun flower seeds around here........

My squirrel swimming pool has a pie pan full of sunflower seeds waiting for those little bas***** to discover..........


----------



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've seen squirrels eat some of everything thats been mentioned so far. But the most surefire thing I've used to trap them is peanut butter. I don't think I've ever waited more than an hour or so before I had one.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

corn or bird seed. ones around here LOVE both.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd say ear corn stuck on a nail in a tree or stump.
Ed


----------

